# The 72 hour THC detox



## Hungus (Feb 24, 2009)

*Before I copy/paste the Wiki.answers.com I want to make it clear I did not come up with this. I am posting it to start a dialogue. I am in a very serious situation, I can't emphasize that enough, and would like to know what the well informed population here thinks about this regimen and whether or not this will work. 


It's very interesting and worth the read. I have been smoking on average 1/4 gram/day for the past few months. I have one week to get clean. I have been taking marinol also, which I have script for, but I fear the people who will be giving me the test will have the urine tested even further (once it comes back positive) to make sure im not smoking pot also. Delta- 9- THC is all that is in Marinol.. marijuana has many canaboniods that are not found in Marinol and can be isolated using a GC/MS (gas chromatography) testing method. Either way, I haven't smoked in 3 days and the last dose of Marinol was a few hours ago. I need to cleanse my body of the Canabonoids that I am not allowed to have in me. Please let me know what you think and thank you. * 

" It takes at the very least 72 hours to completely detox your body. It isn't easy, but if you really need to detox in this amount of time I will tell you how. This is a very rigorous way but it works one hundred percent. 
First you need to get vinegar, one a day multi vitamins, water, gatorade 24oz, cranberry juice, and a very hot place to sit( a car sitting out in the sun for instance). Now what you need to remember is that your best friend will not be the water or urinating alot, but actually sweating an immense amount over 72 hours will completely detoxify your body. Sweating is the bodies natural way of cleansing toxins from your body, thats why when people get sick the smart ones wrap up in a blanket or exercise. Also you must have 3 days off of work or etc to perform this. There is no beating around the hedge on this one. Also vinegar is a key asset to doing this type of detox correctly. I know it tastes terrible but it is needed. 

First 24 hours: 
Anyway, the first day is the easiest. for the first 24 hours drink nothing but water mixed half and half with vinegar(have a 2 liter bottle at hand to fill up). I would recommend CONSTANTLY drinking it all day. (there shouldnt be a time span of more than 30 minutes in which you have not drank a liter of vinegar water. If you need to urinate, do so and immediately drink as much vinegar water as you can, and drink a bottle of Gatorade about 3 times the first day. DO NOT drink more than that. The Gatorades sole purpose is to keep you from going into shock, because by drinking too much water will drain key electrolytes from your body and it will literally put you into shock... which is not fun. But if you drink too much gatorade, you may get small levels of toxins that hinder the THC from leaving your body easily. Also the first day you must begin to work out. Running in the sun is the best way considering where you live. The hotter and sweatier you are the better. Now after you run or exercise you need to be at least dripping wet with sweat. Immediately after running you need to shower. DO NOT SIT IN A TUB FULL OF WATER!!!! You need to shower and wash of the sweat as soon as possible. Your body absorbs small amounts of water and liquids, and what the use of sweating out toxins if it is just going to be absorbed back in. You should do intense running and working out about 4 hours a day, broken down into say 30 minute periods. Spread these periods out across the day there shouldnt be a time span of more that 3 hours to which you have not worked out. Also at the beginning and end of the first day you need to take a one a day muti vitamin. Yes you take one in the morning, and one at night(not nesseccarily right before you sleep but a good hour or so that way the pill is able to break down before you body rests. Then sleep. 

Second 24 hours: 
This will most likely be the hottest most miserable day of your life, but it is well worth it. If you made it through the first day, and you havent given up, then I urge you to just bite your tongue and fight through the second day. You need to take the multi vitamin when you wake up. Now I recommend pulling your car out into the sun in the morning and let it sit. At about 12 oclock(granted if it is sunny and hot) bring lots of vinegar water, gatorade, and the cranberry juice. Now this is going to sound strange, but you must sit in your car, in the heat for about 2 and a half hours. You must be sweating a massive ammount. I suggest putting a towel under you while you sit in your car, and wear workout clothing. Now you just sit. Make sure to constantly drink the vinegar water, and drink the gatorade every so often. You may drink as much of the cranberry juice as you like but make sure you drink a good deal more vinegar water than cranberry juice. Just sit and sweat. after a good 2 and a half hours you are good to get out of the heat, but remember the longer the better. And make sure you dont dehydrate yourself because you will dehydrate quickly depending on how hot your vehicle is. Untinted cars are the best for this kinda thing, but wether your car is tinted or not leave your windows rolled up! you must be as hot as possible with out pushing your personal limit. Once done with sitting you must wash off immediately. Then you will resume doing exactly what you did on day one. Workout, drink lots of vinegar water, while throwing in gatorade here and there. Do not drink the cranberry juice after your sitting in the car. You wont need to yet. At the end of the day take a multi vitamin again and go to sleep. 

Last 24 hours: 
The last day is somewhat along the same lines as day two, except you will completely replace gatorade with cranberry juice. No more Gatorade, drink only vinegar water and cranberry juice. And you must drink alot!!! Cranberry juice will keep your electrolytes in check and since it is a very good antioxidant it will help you sweat and urinate THC out of your body. You may want to sit in the car again for another 2 hours and drink nothing but Cranberry juice while in it. This last day is when you will be pushing out a good deal of THC. Continue to drink heavy amouonts of the vinegar water and cranberry juice. Take your multi vitamin again when you wake up and go to sleep. make sure you workout more again on the third day. Then sleep. 

Day of test: 
The morning you wake up take 2 multi vitamins. Make sure you take them at least 4 hours before your test. Do not drink any vinegar water. Nothing but cranberry juice. And drink a heavy amount of it. Drink to the point that your urinating every 20 minutes or so. Then your set for your test. Dont bother with detox drinks because most of the time they dont work and all they actually do is block the THC drug from being detected. But like I said they are a hit and miss. If you must just to be safe you may drink one, but the more expensive the better.... and high end ones can get pricey. 
Fin: As a last note, during these 3 days do not smoke, eat anything greasy(that means no fast food at all), I recommend eating chicken noodle soup for the whole three days. That or certain vegtables such as asparagus, cucumbers, tomatoes etc... but eat these raw. Dont cook them or put salt on them. My advice is to not eat or drink anything that isnt listed here. The reason for this is because THC is manly in you fat cells, which means that eating fatty foods and such restrict your body from sweating out all of the THC. If you folllow this plan you should be clean within the 72 hours. Also, DO NOT DO THIS ANY LONGER THAN NEEDED. You may feel like a new person when you wake up the day of your test, and yes it is good for your body, but remember, too much of a good thing can be extremely bad for you. And this kind of diet may cause you health problems if you go on with it for a long period of time. Follow these instructions and you will be THC free within 72 hours. "

http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_to_detox_THC_quickly

*Obviously a sauna would serve a better purpose then a car.. not everyone lives on the equator. Anyone have an suggestions to make this better? I have Apple Cider Vinegar and this tek is suggesting you drink 1L of it every few hours.. that is an awful lot and this stuff costs 5 bucks a litre! Suggestions very very welcome. 

Thanks, 
Hungus.
*


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 24, 2009)

Start to drink a gallon of water a few hours before your test. About half way take a full dose of multi-vitamin. Finish the water before your test. If there's more than 15 minutes left drink more water. You need to stay hydrated during the entire test period. And don't do much activity, burning fat releases stored THC. You should be pissing before you go. Drinking something with electrolytes is suggested after you're piss is clear with water. Gatorade, fruit juice, Emergen-C, etc. This and the vitamins will keep your urine darker, and will validate an electrolyte test(a standard test to detect people who chug only water). Piss tests rely on the premise of someone who's not hydrated properly. My friend passed at least one by chugging a 2 liter of Mountain dew.

I've passed probation piss tests this way all the time(over a dozen) when I was a kid. They send them off to a lab(the lab will report indeterminable or false if done correctly). Other kinds are on the container... those are EASILY fooled by this(dilution) method.

Drinking 8 glasses of water for a few days probably wouldn't hurt.

FYI: There's no such thing as a 3 day detox.


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 24, 2009)

Like was mentioned, thc is fat soluble, not water soluble. 

For up to three weeks or however long you have, exercise and burn fat. Eat no fat, drink lots of water, don't smoke.

72 hours before your test, time to pack on the fat. You want to eat fatty foods and avoid burning any calories. This is because if you metabolize the thc tainted fat in your body you will soon be pissing out that thc. These last few days you are just trying to avoid metabolizing any fat. Your bloodstream and urine will be clean for your test.


Or be kind to yourself and buy some synthetic urine. Tape it to the inside of your thigh nestled next to your balls. Practice your technique so it looks natural when you drop you piss.


----------



## Hungus (Feb 24, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> FYI: There's no such thing as a 3 day detox.


If you think about the medical aspect here, it sounds like it is possible.. I am just trying to understand how it's possible to consume this much vinegar. I cant be so quick to write it off as impossible without a medical overview of why it would *NOT* work. 



> Drinking something with electrolytes is suggested after you're piss is clear with water. Gatorade, fruit juice, Emergen-C, etc. This and the vitamins will keep your urine darker, and will validate an electrolyte test(a standard test to detect people who chug only water). Piss tests rely on the premise of someone who's not hydrated properly. My friend passed at least one by chugging a 2 liter of Mountain dew.


Ok, So the reason you took the multivitamin was purely for color and to provide electrolytes.. Could you substitute the water for Gatorade then? In addition to a Centrum Vitamin? 



> Or be kind to yourself and buy some synthetic urine. Tape it to the inside of your thigh nestled next to your balls. Practice your technique so it looks natural when you drop you piss.


I will have someone staring at my junk while I piss. This test could mean the difference between life and death. Maybe not that dramatic, but pretty damn close. 

Thanks for the quick response. =D


----------



## Smiley D (Feb 24, 2009)

Hungus said:


> I will have someone staring at my junk while I piss. This test could mean the difference between life and death. Maybe not that dramatic, but pretty damn close.
> 
> Thanks for the quick response. =D



Here ya go: http://www.ureasample.com/buy-drug-test-solutions/store/whizzinator.htm


It's pricey but it's cheaper than court fees and fines in the long run. I'm assuming you are dropping piss for legal reasons when you say someone is staring at your junk.


I've been lucky to not ever need to drop for police. Do they really stand in front of you? Or right over your shoulder?


----------



## Hungus (Feb 24, 2009)

Smiley D said:


> Here ya go: http://www.ureasample.com/buy-drug-test-solutions/store/whizzinator.htm
> 
> 
> I've been lucky to not ever need to drop for police. Do they really stand in front of you? Or right over your shoulder?


Yea.. unfortunately that will not work. And yes, they literally stand a foot away looking at your wang. It's pretty sad.. and im hung like a champ so I always catch a jealous attitude after. 


Has anyone ever been tested recently (within the past year) and been prescribed Marinol at the time of the test? Did they go the extra step to determine if the canabanoids were present?


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 24, 2009)

If a 3 day detox were true... any physical addiction could be solved in 3 days. Think about it. A complete detox can take several months(maybe years). I would say a minimum of 30 days, and that'd be a 'mini detox'. Your goal would be to ingest only vegetable and fruit juices in addition to water and supplements and exercise frequently. You would lose much weight in the process and endure quite a bit of ill feeling as your body burns the stored toxins & fat, but after this initial phase you'd feel much better, lighter, and healthier.

I don't see how drinking vinegar water would be helpful.

You don't want fatty foods. You want electrolytes that power ATP directly(cell 'batteries'). Sugar is the key. It doesn't matter what you drink, as long as it's not Green Dragon.


----------



## Hungus (Feb 24, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> You don't want fatty foods. You want electrolytes that power ATP directly(cell 'batteries'). Sugar is the key. It doesn't matter what you drink, as long as it's not Green Dragon.


*One last question and just for clarification on the above. *

Since this 3 day detox doesn't seem possible to do in the advertised 3 days, would I still want to stay away from fatty foods in the 72 hours leading up to the drug test if my intentions are to dilute the test by drinking 2 gallons of Gatorade and 1 multi vitamin 2 hours prior to the test? 

Would the fatty foods be helpful in locking in THC deposits that may be on the verge of metabolizing back into the blood stream? What would be the best type of fatty food? Ben and Jerrys? Bacon Double Cheeseburger? 

I can't wait till the day where this is a non issue.


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 24, 2009)

I would limit food ingestion prior to(the day of) the test as it'll likely absorb water. The whole idea is dilute while giving off balanced(by contrast _CONCENTRATED_) electrolytes.

The point I was trying to make is you don't want to detox, you'll increase the concentration of toxins exiting the system. You want to do the opposite. Eat what you like, just not for hours before the test, you want an empty stomach for maximum dilution. You want to dilute with Water < Gatorade < Emergen C/airborne/etc < COMPLETE Multi - Vitamin with trace minerals. The vitamins and drinks will imitate urine when diluted.


----------



## Hungus (Feb 25, 2009)

TeaTreeOil said:


> Eat what you like, just not for hours before the test, you want an empty stomach for maximum dilution. You want to dilute with Water < Gatorade < Emergen C/airborne/etc < COMPLETE Multi - Vitamin with trace minerals. The vitamins and drinks will imitate urine when diluted.


Thank you for this. I was going to just drink water and take the multivitamin but I think it might be better to substitute Gatorade for water.. I just hope the salts in the Gatorade don't extract the THC toxins in any way.


----------



## mahlye (Feb 25, 2009)

I read the first instruction to drink half water and half vinegar all day and said, "fuck this"


----------



## TeaTreeOil (Feb 25, 2009)

If you study urine tests it's all based on PPM(or ng/ml, whatever). You can easily dilute that PPM over 10x with water alone(I've heard claims of 20x). Their test is based on something in ALL urine, just elevated levels of it, and you're changing an order of magnitude with dilution.

Take your dirty piss(first of the morning) and dilute with equal part water until it reaches the same color of your urine after drinking a gallon of water. I'm guessing you could do this 10x, at least.

Here's what NORML thinks: http://norml.org/index.cfm?Group_ID=4934#wash (Wash Yourself Out)

If it's short notice, drink as much water as you can, try to piss before, go for 'mid stream' when you give the sample.


----------



## Korner420Garden (Nov 7, 2013)

I realize this is an old post but...Stop smoking until the test and get some Niacin (not the non flushing) supplements. Take one three times a day for three days and lots of water/Gatorade. The trick is to get at least 9 into your system. You can take 9 all at once, but you'll be miserably hot and itchy for a few hours.


----------



## Solarves (Dec 13, 2013)

I second the niacin thing. And time-release is definitely not an option (in fact time-release supplements are just bad for the liver in general). Also, the body holds onto body fat as part of it's survival mechanism. If you want to purge it of it's toxins, it helps to exchange the fat with healthy fats, such as a combo of Omega3 and 9. I will assume you all are getting enough 6's in your diet so no need to add more. The niacin will open capillaries to the skin (that is the flushing) and thus with the fat exchange which releases the toxins, you can sweat it out. The sauna really is the best here (I built my own) to do this but a hot car can work, though we all don't live in places with enough sun for this to work year round. 

With the niacin you should maybe start at 100mg if you've never detox'd before. 500mg can make you feel like you will die (though you likely will not given that toxicity occurs at 15-20 grams or more) - but trust me don't go there without building up to it. To relieve that dying feeling from too much niacin, drink plenty of clean water, use the toilet if you feel the need to go. The worst part will pass within half an hour and you will likely feel chilly soon after, though you may be red for a little longer. 

With this sweating it's important to stay hydrated which means you will want to ensure you take extra salt along with the potassium (found in that gatorade), though I use the real deal instead of that drink due to it's sugar content. When I sweat in my sauna I take cell salts aka bioplasma which are minerals. When you sweat you lose minerals. Replace them. Failing to replenish in this area may leave you feeling drained with low energy and even sick if you've sweated too much.


----------



## ThomasDS (Nov 26, 2014)

I'm a heavy smoker and I can beat the piss test in under 2 weeks... A guy your size and of apparent body fat % would have no problem cleaning yourself out in the same or less amount of time. Regular exercise, intense sweating, lots of water, low fat diet, and some Gatorade will fix you right up. Vinegar and cranberry juice doesn't hurt either. Basically all thc does is store itself in your fat cells, and by not having much fat you don't have much storage for thc.


----------



## Emil920 (Feb 17, 2015)

I think in general it's best to combine as many effective marijuana detox factors as you can, the main ones being a nutritious diet, drinking A LOT of water or liquid, exercising to promote sweat, preferably also sauna. There are some simple but good thc detox tips here (<-link) you can follow. If it's very important or acute, such as a drug test in the very next few days, you may need to use a detox kit of some sort along with what I mentioned above. You can also order home thc testing kits to be able to see if you're alright or not beforehand. At least that's what I'd so if it was important.


----------



## insidagain (Feb 17, 2015)

Hey man, this is some straight-up honest shit for you. You will not pass a urine test no matter what you do in the time-frame you mentioned. 1/4 gram over a period of time daily will put you in the detectable loop. Call it bs if you like but the only 100% is not to smoke. Maybe they will only swab your cheek. If so, your in the clear.


----------



## Tobe2toke (Apr 30, 2015)

Hey re the 72 hour cleanse..I just passed my first home test..after following the cleansing instructions..only difference is I would take a shot of vinegar several times a day and chase it with water...so I was drinking 3 liters of cranberry juice and about 6 liters of water...plus at least an hour a day on the treadmill or in the sauna...when on treadmill also had plastic bag over shirt... I got soaked
I am a middle aged dude with about 22% body fat ...im expecting an employer drug test when I return to work...fingers crossed but feeling a little more confident now... I will continue to cleanse and take one more self test before I leave for the test at work.....any who cleansing in this manner does seem to work.


----------



## BadInfluence (Apr 30, 2015)

In my experience (which is quite old now) it strongly depends on the kind of test they're using. If they just use these urine test stick thingies then a sweating cure and lots of liquid etc. could possibly do the trick but if they're sending it to a lab then they are likely to use some kind of chromatography or whatever it is called. It also depends on if they're checking for THC only or for the chemicals THC decays to in the body.
I think the question is if the employer really wants to know what's going on or if he just wants to scare people. In a lab they can probably trace it back for a longer time. In the early 1990s i failed a test after not smoking for 6 weeks. I just can't remember if it was THC or a decay product.
Most likely scenario: They are using a standard drug testing kit from the pharmacy so at least you can test yourself before going there.

Good luck!


----------



## Tobe2toke (Apr 30, 2015)

BadInfluence said:


> In my experience (which is quite old now) it strongly depends on the kind of test they're using. If they just use these urine test stick thingies then a sweating cure and lots of liquid etc. could possibly do the trick but if they're sending it to a lab then they are likely to use some kind of chromatography or whatever it is called. It also depends on if they're checking for THC only or for the chemicals THC decays to in the body.
> I think the question is if the employer really wants to know what's going on or if he just wants to scare people. In a lab they can probably trace it back for a longer time. In the early 1990s i failed a test after not smoking for 6 weeks. I just can't remember if it was THC or a decay product.
> Most likely scenario: They are using a standard drug testing kit from the pharmacy so at least you can test yourself before going there.
> 
> Good luck!


Jeez...Im pretty sure they ship it out to a lab...fingers crossed and I will continue on the same path I've been on for the past week..test I used was Quickscreen. Advertising 99.9% accuracy...fuckin sucks ...I can show up stinking like whiskey and shame..but heaven forebid I smoke an occasional j.......and I'm in a state where it's flipping legal!,


----------



## tassy (Jun 11, 2015)

I have a question. I'm have to possibly do a retest. I took an at home test and it came up invalid. Is there a problem with the test or is it that the niacin is messing with the test?


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 11, 2015)

I've gotten clean in 4 days just exercising,nothing but cardio and eating lean.It was for probation but if it is for work and they don't watch you piss just get some clean piss bro.


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2015)

Quick fix synthetic piss..6.0 





u can't fail .


----------



## tassy (Jun 11, 2015)

mr sunshine said:


> Quick fix synthetic piss..6.0
> 
> It's taken to a lab and most labs can test for synthetic piss. It won't be until Monday. I just really want this job.
> 
> ...


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 11, 2015)

You can pass easily in 72, i get drug tested all the time and most always use my own piss..

The labs cannot tell the difference.
The earlier versions lack uric acid and you could fail...


----------



## mr sunshine (Jun 11, 2015)

No it has urea.. Guaranteed to pass any drug test in Canada and the United states...


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 12, 2015)

Use real urine that's clean.


----------



## tassy (Jun 12, 2015)

Ok. So if I keep up with the cleansing, I should be ok. I do have another test that I will take later. I am just new at this because normally I give myself a month before I take a test. This position was given to on the spot and I had very little time to detox.


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2015)

I hear using pregnant dog piss works great. Passes all those tests and stuff. Just gather some into a ziplock bag, and tape it into the side of your thigh, and run some 1/4 inch hose (1/2 inch if you are mexican or black) and then sqeeze your knees together to make the pee shoot out of the bag/. And, voila. Clean piss test!

You are welcome.


----------



## tassy (Jun 12, 2015)

Well. That'll be good as a last resort. Since I'm a girl all my pants are tight in the thigh. I wonder if a long skirt would work. It's not like they will look up it right?


----------



## Pinworm (Jun 12, 2015)

tassy said:


> Well. That'll be good as a last resort. Since I'm a girl all my pants are tight in the thigh. I wonder if a long skirt would work. It's not like they will look up it right?


IDK. Maybe. Stop asking me questions.


----------



## qwizoking (Jun 12, 2015)

If you excercise and stay hydrated, ate fairly fit..you will pass
You can pass. blood test in 24hrs a saliva test in about that too..

It has a pretty short half life in the body. Earlier studies showed a longer elimination because it kept getting released from metabolized fat cells, showing a half life from 1.6hrs (accurate) to some showing 30's or more lol. Depending on how active and food intake, in my body with my metabolism. The half life ranges 2-3hrs. 

If you excersice, speed yiur metabolism, and increase thcs clearance from the body your fine. Thc is largely eliminated through bowel movements, sweat and pee as well..and through your lungs.

The night before your test start eating big meals and slow your metabolism increasing fat. And again stay hydrated.

I took a test last month smoked half a gram ~40hrs before a test and passed with diluted urine.

I took a test day before yesterday, similar circumstances..i do this all the time


----------



## jcdws602 (Jun 12, 2015)

tassy said:


> Well. That'll be good as a last resort. Since I'm a girl all my pants are tight in the thigh. I wonder if a long skirt would work. It's not like they will look up it right?



Last resort?? It's so simple to find loose fitting clothing and hide a small jar between your legs rather than try to cleanse yourself and be stressed over a piss test they don't even watch you perform.Don't you know someone with clean pee or have young siblings or know someone with kids that can give you some clean pee??


----------



## stonergramma (Jun 14, 2015)

Hungus said:


> If you think about the medical aspect here, it sounds like it is possible.. I am just trying to understand how it's possible to consume this much vinegar. I cant be so quick to write it off as impossible without a medical overview of why it would *NOT* work.
> 
> Ok, So the reason you took the multivitamin was purely for color and to provide electrolytes.. Could you substitute the water for Gatorade then? In addition to a Centrum Vitamin?
> 
> ...


I don't know what state u are from but in mine it is illegal for them to to go into the actual stall and watch u piss for an employment drug screen. Only for criminal reasons can they do this. I would check into that if I were u


----------



## Camy91 (Jul 17, 2015)

As has been mentioned already, both fake urine and detoxing then using your own pee can work. I prefer my own pee since i don't know for sure always how they will supervise me when peeing. You just need to know how to detox quickly and it will never be a problem. This gal summed it up very nice actually so if you don't know much about detoxing you can just do read this, I followed the advice for my recent test and passed no problem.


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 4, 2016)

ShaneSmith1984 said:


> y'all should check out www.verdantdetox.com . It was voted by high times mag the past 3 years in a row as the most reliable 2 day thc detox. ive personally used it twice for pre-employment tests and it worked perfectly


I didn't see the enama option on your site something flower scented with a large applicator would be great


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

ShaneSmith1984 said:


> y'all should check out www.verdantdetox.com . It was voted by high times mag the past 3 years in a row as the most reliable 2 day thc detox. ive personally used it twice for pre-employment tests and it worked perfectly


If you're trying to push your products on us you should probably contact the advertisement peeps. 


Reported for smut peddling


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

Oh and nobody gives a fuck about what high times has to say


----------



## jacksmuff (Sep 4, 2016)

ShaneSmith1984 said:


> thanks buddy. im working on it


Good maybe @sunni can help she's great with a hammer


----------



## Gary Goodson (Sep 4, 2016)

ShaneSmith1984 said:


> ha. no one cares what your old bitch ass has to say either


Oh yea? I'll be here way after you've banned lol



I reported each of your posts like 5 times so that's like 30 reports. You'll be banned any second now


----------



## ChingOwn (Sep 5, 2016)

Niacin from GNC and a shit load of water the THC is trapped in your intestinal bacteria sweating it out wont work for shit neither will the Gatorade I wouldnt be opposed to adding the vinegar, probably be a good idea to make some cabbage soup and eat some prunes so you get the squirts that should clean it out nice and dont wear white pants.


----------

